# Homer Simpsons Ebenbild 1x



## coci (23 Aug. 2011)

*cociPräsentiert:*
*Netzfund
*
*Homer Simpsons Ebenbild 1x* 
*Wie sich die Bilder gleichen!*

:WOW::WOW:

:WOW::WOW:



:thumbup: 

 :thumbup:​


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2011)

klasse


----------



## sittingduck (23 Aug. 2011)

wirklich fast 1:1 fehlt nur noch die gelbe Farbe... :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Aug. 2011)

jetzt weis ich warum ich immer lachen mus wenn ich unsere nachbarin in der sauna sehe​


----------



## tommie3 (25 Aug. 2011)

Treffer!


----------

